# Flyer for the Midwest Slot Car Swap Nov. 8, 2015



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just be there!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The host hotel is mistakenly listed as Counry Inn. It is a Comfort Inn. The address and phone number are correct.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ill be there see u in about 5 or 6 weeks:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Table reservations are rolling in. Got yours yet?

Join the fun!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Still some tables left.


----------

